# Tiger : possibilité de modifier l'apparence de la barre du haut ?



## kolbek (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il est possible de modifier l'apprence de la barre en haut de l'écran sous MAC OSx Tiger, nottamment les couleurs ou la transparence ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Bon je veux pas faire mon chi*** mais il y a un max de sujets qui traitent de la transparences 
Une petite recherches sur le forum et tu as au moins 20 fils qui t'attendent 
Sinon pour faire court, il en a pas qui permet de faire ça aussi simplement.
Mais diverses options s'offre à toi:
- Masquer la barre avec Barmaid ou Menufala
- jouer sur l'opacité de la barre et les ombres avec DeskShade Plus ou MenuShade
- Passer par un thème comme Liger par l'interrmédiaire de ShapeShifter 

Bonne recherches
Moi je vais faire dodo


----------

